# Hawk log



## TheHawk (Jul 14, 2021)

Current stats 5’7 210lbs bf 20-25% estimated.  My goals with my training is to get down to a solid 190 between 10-15% bf.  I’m on trt at 100mg test cyp  per week.

Diet consist of 200-250g protein 175-200g carbs and 25-50g fat. This seems to be the sweet spot for me to slowly shed fat and keep my strength up. I was about 235-240lbs at the beginning of the year about 35% bf according to inbody scan not sure how accurate it really is. Really got serious with getting my diet under control around March so it’s been a slow and steady approach.

Training using 5/3/1 currently on my second round through on the sets of 3.

Today was legs 
Squat warm up 135 for 10. X2
            Work sets  210X3 
                                240X3
                                270X15
Calculated max 405

leg press 4X10 @8 plates 
Donkey kick 4X10 @50#
leg ext. 4X10 @120#
single leg curl 4X10@40#
calf raises 4X10@95#
20yd prowler push 10@150#


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 14, 2021)

TheHawk said:


> Current stats 5’7 210lbs bf 20-25% estimated. My goals with my training is to get down to a solid 190 between 10-15% bf. I’m on trt at 100mg test cyp per week.
> 
> Diet consist of 200-250g protein 175-200g carbs and 25-50g fat. This seems to be the sweet spot for me to slowly shed fat and keep my strength up. I was about 235-240lbs at the beginning of the year about 35% bf according to inbody scan not sure how accurate it really is. Really got serious with getting my diet under control around March so it’s been a slow and steady approach.
> 
> ...



Go for brother. You got support here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHawk (Jul 15, 2021)

Chest day 
Bench 
Warm up 135 for 10 X2 
Work sets 
         165x3
         185x3
         210x20
        210x8
        210x8     Calculated max 350.
DB incline 4x10 @80#
Incline fly & press 4x10 @ 30#
Peckdeck  4x10 @100#
1Arm cable push 4x10 @35#
weighted cable crunch 5x20 @100#

I started fairly light with my maxes. My working max on bench is 230. Seemed smarter long term to have a longer progression to heavier weight. Give time for tendons and such to get use to a heavy load in hopes to prevent injuries down the road.

Over all it was a solid day. I was shooting for 15 on my max effort set and got 5 extras. As well as get a decent pump with the volume work after.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 15, 2021)

I like this log already. I saw squats and prowler pushes. Keep it up!


----------



## TheHawk (Jul 16, 2021)

Did a basic arm work out tonight on my lunch break super sets 4X12. 
alt db curl @30
Vbar @ 80

OH tri @65 heaviest I had at the gym at work
Straight bar cable curl @50

concentration curl@15
Skull crushers @ 95

1arm preacher curl @ 20
Rope tri @90

1arm cable curl @20
1arm cable kickback @ 20

finished off with hammer curls @25,20,15

Got decent pump definitely nice to have a gym at work to catch an easy work out on days I don’t wake up in time. Not to mention getting to do it on the clock. Tomorrow is off day will probably do some yoke carries or farmers walks or prowler pushes.


----------



## TheHawk (Jul 17, 2021)

Did prowler sprints at 150# for 300 yards and 100 sit ups. Good cardio day. Today is a turnaround day going back to day shift next week so will take today off and recover to be fresh for deadlift and back tomorrow.


----------



## TheHawk (Jul 18, 2021)

Start of 5/3/1 week

Pin day 100mg test c

weekly weigh in @ 211lbs

today deadlift and back.

deadlift 10@135
               10@135
               5@255
               3@285
               12@325
Calculated max 455 a 42# gain since the last 5/3/1 week.

Volume work was 4 sets of 10.
Seated hammer strength row @ 3 plates per side.

BB Shrugs at 225

1Arm DB row @100 

Seated cable row close grip @ 135

lat pulls @ 100

really trying to hit it hard this week headed to northern Cali for vacation next week. So I plan on using that week as a deload rest week. And just do some Push-up sit-up pull up and stretch work on my off week


----------



## TheHawk (Jul 20, 2021)

Yesterday was shoulders 

military 
Warm up 45 for 10
                  95 for 10
Work sets
                 120 for 5
                 135 for 3
                 150 for 12
Calculated max 210 a 23lb gain 

rest of the work out was 4x10

Arnold’s @50lbs
Front raise @35lbs
Side raise @25lbs
Rear delt @20lbs
DB press @50lbs


----------



## TheHawk (Jul 21, 2021)

Leg day

Squat  
Warm up 45 for 10
                 135 for10 x 2
Work sets 
      225 for 5
     255 for 3
     285 for 16
   255 for 8 x2

Calculated max 437lb a gain of 25lbs

Finished with 3 sets of 10 

Leg press @ 6plates
Leg extension @120
single leg curl @ 40
Calf raises @ 95
100yd bw lunges 

was a so-so leg workout hard to get back in the groove being on day shift.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 22, 2021)

Good stuff, bro.


----------



## tinymk (Jul 22, 2021)

Stay the course brother.  Keep the log going


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 22, 2021)

Don't get to hung up on calculated maxes.  The more reps in the set where you perform the calculation the more bias/ skewed the estimated max is.  

Keep up the good work.


----------

